# Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)



## Q (3 Juli 2012)

> *Ashley* turned 27 that day. Happy birthday, *Ashley*!





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 13*

:thx: dir für die süsse Selena


----------



## Punisher (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 13*

:WOW:

es ist NICHT der Bieber !!!


----------



## WinterKate (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 13*

danke für selena :thx:


----------



## zibeno7 (3 Juli 2012)

*update x160*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

thanks Preppie​


----------



## Q (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 13*

:WOW: great update :thumbup:


----------



## DonEnrico (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 173 (Update)*

:thx::thumbup:Auch ne süße, ich danke Dir!:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 173 (Update)*

also a wonderful set of pics :WOW:

:thx: _zibeno7_ :thumbup:


----------



## Dana k silva (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 173 (Update)*

Awesome pics! Thank you,


----------



## beachkini (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(58 Dateien, 115.506.969 Bytes = 110,2 MiB)


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)*

klasse Update, 

aber schade, das Sel sich nicht wie Ash im Bikini gezeigt hat


----------



## Jone (4 Juli 2012)

:WOW: ein Bildermeer von Selena. Danke dafür


----------



## Tight66955 (4 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)*

tolle Bilder von Selena, :thx: dafür!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marcel34 (4 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)*

ja geil 

aber der Typ der selena auf die schultern nimmt ist bestimmt schwul 
denn ich wüsste besser sachen die ich machen würde!!
erstmal einen radikal Bieber Entzug!!lol9


----------



## comatron (6 Juli 2012)

*AW: Selena Gomez – at Ashley Tisdale’s Malibu beach party 02.07.2012 x 231 (Update2)*

Da wird uns Miley aber wieder ganz gewaltig mit den Augen rollen.


----------



## Rolli (6 Juli 2012)

Danke euch für die tollen Updates


----------



## Scorpius (8 Juli 2012)

Selena is soo beautiful, especially in those shots with Ashley :drip:

:thx:


----------



## yunxi01 (8 Juli 2012)

Thank you for these pictures!


----------



## marcolino20 (19 März 2014)

http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thx.gif


----------

